# 200sx vs civic



## cdx8 (Mar 6, 2004)

just curious, with all the aftermarket parts out there.. which one would win on a race 200sx or civic.. lets just say the 98 model to be fair and have both of them modded out to the fullest with the best part out there from available engine swaps to turbo, superchargers.. to nitrous oxide. can a 200 beat a civic??


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

cdx8 said:


> just curious, with all the aftermarket parts out there.. which one would win on a race 200sx or civic.. lets just say the 98 model to be fair and have both of them modded out to the fullest with the best part out there from available engine swaps to turbo, superchargers.. to nitrous oxide. can a 200 beat a civic??



damn...ummmm..yea

due to aftermarket support of the civic, more engines available for swapping, as well as interchangeable trannies and shit, the civic would win.

what kind of question is this?


----------



## nissan_280zx (Dec 7, 2003)

Down here in OZ the name 200sx belongs to the s14 s15 silvias, soo, it would win hands down because you can swap in the RB25DET and then mod that out to da sh!t.
So this means we would have a light car pushing 700hp to the tyres with massive slicks.

Really, no matter what cars you compare with a question like this they will be close because anything is possible if you have the time and the money.


----------



## cdx8 (Mar 6, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> damn...ummmm..yea
> 
> due to aftermarket support of the civic, more engines available for swapping, as well as interchangeable trannies and shit, the civic would win.
> 
> what kind of question is this?



its a question man... thats what kind of question it is..


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

cdx8 said:


> its a question man... thats what kind of question it is..



man, there are too many factors that go into it, like i already discussed. if you put a built turbo ls vtec in a gutted civic 92-95 hatch, there prolly arent 3 200sx's that could keep up with it.


----------



## cdx8 (Mar 6, 2004)

thats why i put 98 to be fair...didnt you read^^^ if civic strips, 200 strips..the reason why i posted this because im curious wheter i should make my car faster or not, and if i cant make it faster than a civic then ill just leave it as show and get a diff nissan that has more potential.. why should i waste my money on something that cant even be faster than a civic... thats just my *opinion*. so thats why I asked it, If i knew the answer, I wouldnt have asked it in the first place. so dont question a question, you dig??


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

umm. there are civics that run in the single digits. there will ALWAYS be someone fast than you. so why dont you make the car *FAST for YOU*, and NOT to beat other cars. race the clock, not the car in the other lane.


----------



## drummer4life x (Apr 25, 2004)

cdx8 said:


> so dont question a question, you dig??


Don't you think you're getting a bit snotty while asking for help? He's right the question is poorly asked. You have to set boundaries--like for 3k which car could you get a better set-up out of? It also depends upon the driver.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

drummer4life x said:


> Don't you think you're getting a bit snotty while asking for help?


i was gonna say he was being a dick, but i decided to stay on topic. so im trying my best to do it.

basically, if you have money, you can do anything. and beat anything.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

oh, and *IBTL!!!!!*


----------



## cdx8 (Mar 6, 2004)

I was beeing specific, ^^ w. all the aftermarket parts out there( money not an issue) 98 models on both and putting in all the aftermarket parts thats *available* how specific do you want me to be...and i know that if you have money you can make anything faster.. thats why again i layed down the specifics..cmon guys, im just asking a question here since most of you know what your talking about.. and if your going to dog on me for not knowing, then id rather not here it from you


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ok. here ill go again.

due to the aftermarket support, the civic will prolly win in a race, given money was not an issue.


----------



## cdx8 (Mar 6, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> ok. here ill go again.
> 
> due to the aftermarket support, the civic will prolly win in a race, given
> money was not an issue.



thanks, moving on...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

why is it an issue? let them do them. you do you. your saying "why mod my car when i cant beat a civic", but there are civics that *demolish* vipers.


----------



## cdx8 (Mar 6, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> why is it an issue? let them do them. you do you. your saying "why mod my car when i cant beat a civic", but there are civics that *demolish* vipers.



its a personal preference, and i prefer to have a car that can beat a civic thats modded out to the fullest thats all, and im not talking about those drag off the chain civics, im talking about street legal. I dont have anything against them. I love all imports civics just has more aftermarket parts out there. too bad that they dont have anything for out 200. its bad enough that theres honda tuners everywhere you go. you know you dont see many nissan tuners here in the US ( misses japan). like I said, it all comes down to personal preference. and i prefer to separate show from go now with the 200 that i have . do you understand where coming from though?


----------



## drummer4life x (Apr 25, 2004)

Wow you really don't get this do you? You act like there is some concrete answer, but there isn't. NotAnotherHonda has straight up told you that with no monetary limits, a civic would win. What else do you want? You need to learn how to treat people with respect on this forum or noone is going to answer your future questions. Furthermore, this is one of the most retarded questions I've ever heard. I'll answer it if you can answer me this: What is the meaning of life? Why are we here? What is beyond the universe?

Don't question an answer you know nothing about, you dig?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

drummer4life x said:


> Wow you really don't get this do you? You act like there is some concrete answer, but there isn't. NotAnotherHonda has straight up told you that with no monetary limits, a civic would win. What else do you want? You need to learn how to treat people with respect on this forum or noone is going to answer your future questions. Furthermore, this is one of the most retarded questions I've ever heard. I'll answer it if you can answer me this: What is the meaning of life? Why are we here? What is beyond the universe?
> 
> Don't question an answer you know nothing about, you dig?



OWNED by a noob!!!!! 

no offense drummer4life...


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

Who would win in an up-hill race though 

BTW - Whats the fastest anyones seen a Nissan run?(Any Nissan)


----------



## cdx8 (Mar 6, 2004)

so who is owned by a noob?? I didnt start shit, another honda is the one that said waht kind of question is this.. and like i said.. if i knew the answer, I wouldnt have asked. all I was asking is dont try to act like mr know it all. if you dont have anything better to say then dont say it at all and start shit. so what do i want you say.. I want ppl to stop beeing so immature about things, I asked a question.. I expected an answer.. not a smart remark on why I asked it.. that is all.

chris


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

cdx8 said:


> ... im talking about street legal. ... too bad that they dont have anything for out 200. ...


there you go you basically answered your own question...

there are basically no smog/street legal mods for the majority of nissans. ...There is like 1 legal turbo kit for the sr20 (from JWT) , and basically nothing legal for the ga16. With the civic the majority of their parts are already C.A.R.B approved.


----------



## drummer4life x (Apr 25, 2004)

cdx8 said:


> I want ppl to stop beeing so immature about things, I asked a question.. I expected an answer.. not a smart remark on why I asked it.. that is all.


Once again, you're the one getting all snotty about an ABSTRACT QUESTION. If you want people to be mature, you should be a role model for us, not what we shouldn't be. Go back to school, child.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ive answered the kids question 3 times in this thread. damn.


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

The question is not one that has a black and white answer, it is way to general. what came first a chicken or and egg... this threaded need humor. But all the things people have said is true not as many parts for a 200sx compared to civic.


----------



## cdx8 (Mar 6, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> ive answered the kids question 3 times in this thread. damn.



so see what i mean.. IF you read back .. i already said thanks.. moving on...
if your going to call me kid.. owned and all the crap.. then your no better than anybody here.. im not asking the same question 3 times.. man you and the other guy are the ones that needs to go back to school to learn how to read..


----------



## cdx8 (Mar 6, 2004)

I think everybody here that thinks im beeing a bitch needs to read back again from the start word by word and try to understand what I really meant.. and if you still dont get it .. go back and read again..


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ok..whatever. im over it. civic wins. we love you...:kiss:


----------



## drummer4life x (Apr 25, 2004)

Oh we should go and read everything you said and try to interpret it because it is our job? This isn't a paid service, and you don't own us. Besides maybe if you spelled and punctuated correctly it would be easier to understand you. Learn some freakin respect for the people here and don't take them for granted.


----------



## cdx8 (Mar 6, 2004)

drummer4life x said:


> Oh we should go and read everything you said and try to interpret it because it is our job? This isn't a paid service, and you don't own us. Besides maybe if you spelled and punctuated correctly it would be easier to understand you. Learn some freakin respect for the people here and don't take them for granted.


how do you expect me to learn respect from someone that doesnt know what it means... please, give me a break. I hate ppl that thinks they know it all. I just wanted my questioned answered and I got bashed for it. I dont expect you to go back and re read it. I expect you read it slow before you try to reply again..


----------



## cdx8 (Mar 6, 2004)

another point... isnt he childish.. let it go man. Its ok, If you didnt know the answer to my question, then dont even bother puting you 2 cents in and putting lame ass comments.


----------



## drummer4life x (Apr 25, 2004)

What are you three? I'm done with this crap good luck and have fun trying to answer a completely abstract question. Oh yeah, and please don't bash me too much while I'm gone. By the way, I can't respect a peer that lacks the ability to give respect to me. Grow up and swallow your pride.


----------



## cdx8 (Mar 6, 2004)

im 23, how old are you..not bashing you... just letting you know that if you have nothing positive to say.. dont say it. somethings are best left unsaid.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

*ibtl*


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Relax, people. Let's not get ahead of ourselves.


----------



## cdx8 (Mar 6, 2004)

ibtl? give it up man.. why do you always want to have the last word... what is taht suppose to mean anyway


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

cdx8 said:


> ibtl? give it up man.. why do you always want to have the last word... what is taht suppose to mean anyway


hehe .. it means InBeforeTheLock (as in this thread) .. im guessing thats also what harris was referring to


----------



## cdx8 (Mar 6, 2004)

lock it up then moderator... I already got all I can out of this thread.. thanks on the replies that answered my question.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Sanyo said:


> BTW - Whats the fastest anyones seen a Nissan run?(Any Nissan)



Ok, these are the times for 1/4 mile passes that I've seen with my own 2 eyes....

Most boosted/swapped B14 200SX's in the Northwest run mid 13's to low 12's.
Some 300ZXTT's run in the 12''s, maybe 1 or 2 in the 11's but I've never seen it.

There is a 300ZX that runs 9's in Oregon, but it's no longer Nissan powered. He is running a boosted Chevy 350 small block....

There is an NX2000 (GTi-R swapped) in Spokane that runs 10's, but it's not street legal.

A friend of mine ran an 11.8 in his R32 GT-R....


Now, I've seen many, _many_, *MANY* street legal Civics running 11's and 10's.....


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I saw a 300zx hit 7.7 1/4 mile. He raced and lost to a Lexus SC400 that hit a 7.6. Both cars were bad ass though. They raced 3800 feet above sea level might I add.


----------



## engine#9 (Mar 30, 2004)

that's crazy fast...anyway i know im putting my .3 cents in late on this subject before it got heated but a question i was asked that i think would be more appropriate would be which motor has more potential the sr20de or the b16a (i dont think the gsr is a fair comparison plus it dosen't come in civics stock). But when you factor in the gti-r and the bb that brings up a whold different spectrum. b16a-t vs gti-r


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Bumpin240sx said:


> I saw a 300zx hit 7.7 1/4 mile. He raced and lost to a Lexus SC400 that hit a 7.6. Both cars were bad ass though. They raced 3800 feet above sea level might I add.


Yea, I bet those are purpose built, sponsored cars. 
I have nothing against them, but I was refering to personaly owned and financed cars. 

There is a non-sponsored, personaly financed Integra around here that runs 9's.....


----------

